
Is Ning a Porn Facilitator? - transburgh
http://www.centernetworks.com/ning-a-porn-pusher
======
joshwa
Call it Rule 33 (the one that precedes
<http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rule+34>) of the Internet:

The primary driver of adoption for all new internet technologies is porn.
(c.f. email, BBSs, chat, usenet, http, bittorrent, social networks, etc)

or, more likely, Rule 34a:

Given a reasonably useful internet technology, someone will find a way to use
it for porn.

